# Sci Fi Commission



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there folks, 

I'm looking for an artist to work with to help produce cover art for a novel I am currently writing.

I am writing the novel for the Nanowrimo competition. Full details of this competition can be found HERE but the main idea is for writers to produce a 50,000 word novel in the month of November.

Anyone who writes 50,000 words or more is considered a winner and receives a certificate as well as a printed copy of their novel. 

This is where you guys come in. You can submit cover art on the website to be used on the printed novel. 
Being a pauper, I cannot offer any payment other than having your art on the cover of a novel. 

If people are interested post in this thread or PM me and we can start work together.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds interesting indeed!

With some more specific information about what you're looking for I might be able to knock something out. Though it would have to be pencil or ink only (so black and white/grey scale) cause I don't have enough time in November to make a full blown coloured piece the way I usually do them.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Hi there folks,
> 
> I'm looking for an artist to work with to help produce cover art for a novel I am currently writing.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity... where does it state you get a printed copy of the novel?

All I see is a certificate and a badge.

They said they got 50k submissions in 2009... I can't see them printing that many novels.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Just out of curiosity... where does it state you get a printed copy of the novel?
> 
> All I see is a certificate and a badge.
> 
> They said they got 50k submissions in 2009... I can't see them printing that many novels.


https://www.createspace.com/nanowrimo

It's an Amazon owned company that do the printing.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thats pretty fucking sweet.

I'm gonna do this. 

2000 words per day. 

Someone give me a simple concept and plot?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Thats pretty fucking sweet.
> 
> I'm gonna do this.
> 
> ...


zombies, lots of running away from said zombies, everyone dies :drinks:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fuck me, thats a pretty awesome idea.

I was thinking aliens attack my home town, told in first person narrative from a pussy that's joined up with a group of resistance fighters.

They attack an alien outpost in basildon town centre, steal alien weaponry and shoot the fuck out of stuff....


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

.............yes!!!!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Amoeba Bait said:


> .............yes!!!!!


Yes to my proposal or Jez's awesome alien carnage?

What kind of aliens we talking here Jez?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Fuck me, thats a pretty awesome idea.
> 
> I was thinking aliens attack my home town, told in first person narrative from a pussy that's joined up with a group of resistance fighters.
> 
> They attack an alien outpost in basildon town centre, steal alien weaponry and shoot the fuck out of stuff....


and the aliens use the human dead as puppets to do their evil bidding,

aliens and zombies!


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

you should write a psycological novel about a 50 year old 350lb man who lives alone and has an obsession over cake and has scientists break down his human psyche to determine the problem and are amazed at what they found, but the man slowly breaks down and loses mental stability during the testing, leading to an interesting story.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Yes to my proposal or Jez's awesome alien carnage?
> 
> What kind of aliens we talking here Jez?



I see two options here. 

The first is highly advanced along the lines of Tau, or on the flipside warlike and brutal like Klingons/Orcs.

I'm inclined to go with Taulike but give them brutal houndlike sniffers. Or miniature Rancors.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> I see two options here.
> 
> The first is highly advanced along the lines of Tau, or on the flipside warlike and brutal like Klingons/Orcs.
> 
> I'm inclined to go with Taulike but give them brutal houndlike sniffers. Or miniature Rancors.


or necrons that turn the human dead into borg like zombies.:biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> I see two options here.
> 
> The first is highly advanced along the lines of Tau, or on the flipside warlike and brutal like Klingons/Orcs.
> 
> I'm inclined to go with Taulike but give them brutal houndlike sniffers. Or miniature Rancors.


If you go the Tau-style way I'd consider a cross-breed of Tau and Kroot that would result in a rather Predator-esque creature but more nimble and more human-sized. I'd give them an Orkish kultur (use teeth as currency, the stronger rule the weaker) and a god like the Emperor (order and faith FTW or else) and space vessels partially made of flesh like in Genesis Rising. Basically, imagine a race of strong, agile and disciplined Taukroot with a society that promotes strength, duty, honour and piety above all else, is ruled by an insanely warmonging theocracy, and travel in space with hive ships that mutate their weaponry and internal systems depending on the given situation (kinda like Tyranid ship organisms infested with the Obliterator Virus).

How does that sound?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else interested in some concept work drop me a PM or post here and we can discuss my ideas :biggrin:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Would they still make a copy of your novel if its a W40K fanfic?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> Would they still make a copy of your novel if its a W40K fanfic?


Yeah, you can write about anything for the competition, and when it's over you get a code to go to a publishing site (owned by Amazon #I believe) who will print a copy of your novel.


----------

